# Italy Touring



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

A question for all you seasoned travellers please.
We have decided to visit Italy this year, leaving the end of August and into the first 2 weeks of September.
Obviously with only just over 2 weeks we know we will not get very far south so will be staying in the north.
Could you please advise as to whether or not we should use campsites or "sostas".
We use the aires in France which in the main we enjoy. Are the sostas similar?
We intend to take 2 days full travelling to get to Italy. Best route please accepting we will have to pay tolls?
Any other hints or tips would be appreciated.
Many thanks
Mashy and travelling companion. (Wonderful wife!)


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Sostas not as numerous as aires but on my travels in Italy have used sostas without problem. Enjoy.

Phil J


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sostas are great but it all depends what you want, there are some great campsites as well.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

There are plenty of Sostas around if you look hard enough. We found that there weren't as many free ones in Italy, not like the French. The ones we used were very nice but so were the campsites too. One minor niggle was that many of the Sostas had an "attendant" to collect your money who then disappeared at 5pm sharp, after which all the Italian seasoned campers all turned up and had a free night.

As for route, we trundled down through France to Chamonix and then through the Mont Blanc Tunnel and down the Aosta valley. Very picturesque and with several places to stay. Tunnel cost two years ago was around €43 one way but it wasn't double for a return.

Northern Italy is a great place to tour around. You are right not to go too far or do too much. Tuscany or the Lakes would take up at least two weeks without getting tired.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Journey*

Hi

You can get to Italy pretty much toll free as follows.

Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Belgium - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz

then either

Nancy - Epinal - Bussang - Thann - Basle

or

Metz - Chateau Salins - Saverne - Molsheim - Obernai (a lovely place to overnight - www.obernai.fr - you can use the camping municipal or the coach park area where there is a fresh water tap but no toilet drop) - Colmar - Basle

Then enter Switzerland and pay for the appropriate toll/vignette according to the weight of your vehicle, then

Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard Tunnel - Chiasso - Italian border.

You will also benefit from cheap diesel in Luxembourg.

The journey as described about 740 miles from Calais to Lake Garda, with Obernai pretty much half way, give or take a little bit.

With a fast transit as above, you should have time to see Verona, Venice, Pisa, Lucca etc

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We went to Lake Maggiore via the Gotthard tunnel (free) from Switzerland in 2009. It was a superb, picturesque and easy drive.

We landed in Cannobio on the shores of Maggiore which is a fantastic little place. There were a couple of campsites that were 35 euros per night and were quite packed in. There was a Sosta tucked away which was great with probably more space and just motorhomes for I think either 10 or 12 Euros a night (max stay supposedly 4 nights). The Sosta was our choice.

Would like to see much more of Italy later this year.


----------

